# Thermostat/mechanical seal



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Any suggestions on where to buy these....do any of the forum sponsors sell these.? thanks in advance and the part numbers i am looking for are as follows 02 -650 thermostat #49054 and the seal is 49063


----------

